
A Peek at Trends in Machine Learning – Andrej Karpathy - dsr12
https://medium.com/@karpathy/a-peek-at-trends-in-machine-learning-ab8a1085a106
======
matheweis
I'm surprised Keras isn't gaining prominence faster (or maybe it's overlooked
because it's been rolled into Tensorflow core).

I was also expecting to see some work around uncertainty trending... maybe
Yarin Gal's thesis is too new, though.

